# Holiday in Whitby?



## taximan (28 Apr 2020)




----------



## Slioch (28 Apr 2020)

Don't go. It's a dangerous place. You will die.


----------



## MartinQ (28 Apr 2020)

taximan said:


> View attachment 518477


Sensible advice from the RNLI who are probably sick of people doing stupid things and getting called out.

No watch out for vampires warning though (or seagulls eating your chips). Major omissions.


----------



## siadwell (28 Apr 2020)

MartinQ said:


> seagulls eating your chips


When we were there a couple of years ago, the gulls were waiting on buildings and swooping down to mug people as soon as they came out of the chippy. Not as bad as the gulls in Hastings though. They carry flick knives.


----------



## Guzzi (28 Apr 2020)

https://whitbyluckyducks.com/

Buy a Lucky Duck, you'll be fine


----------



## lazybloke (28 Apr 2020)

Have done great cycling in that area in the past, but it's not really in range for my daily exercise (round trip of 600 miles)


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2020)

Slioch said:


> Don't go. It's a dangerous place. You will die.


You are _so _right! 

I went to Whitby as a young man, in my 20s. I walked up the hill to take a look at its famous abbey and immediately started to sense a malevolent force acting upon me. Within minutes I was overpowered by fatigue and collapsed near a dry stone wall. I remained there motionless for hours, drifting in and out of consciousness. When I finally started to recover I discovered that I had aged nearly 40 years in just one afternoon. And evil locals had erected a sign to taunt me: "_*I am very old and crumbly*_"... The swines! Stay safe! Stay home!


----------



## MartinQ (28 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> You are _so _right!
> 
> I went to Whitby as a young man, in my 20s. I walked up the hill to take a look at its famous abbey and immediately started to sense a malevolent force acting upon me. Within minutes I was overpowered by fatigue and collapsed near a dry stone wall. I remained there motionless for hours, drifting in and out of consciousness. When I finally started to recover I discovered that I had aged nearly 40 years in just one afternoon. And evil locals had erected a sign to taunt me: "_*I am very old and crumbly*_"... The swines! Stay safe! Stay home!
> 
> View attachment 518559



Looks like they were taking the advice not to sit on you.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2020)

MartinQ said:


> Looks like they were taking the advice not to sit on you.


The b*st*rd with the camera was sitting on my head when I came round!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2020)

PS The sign asked people not to _climb _on me... It didn't say anything about _sitting _on me!


----------



## MartinQ (28 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> The b*st*rd with the camera was sitting on my head when I came round!


Looks like it from your expression.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2020)

MartinQ said:


> Looks like it from your expression.


Yeah... As you will recall, I don't normally look _quite _that pained!


----------



## MartinQ (28 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Yeah... As you will recall, I don't normally look _quite _that pained!


Only when the damned seagulls steal your chips.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2020)

MartinQ said:


> Only when the damned seagulls steal your chips.


I had my lunch indoors with my cousin, but we _DID _observe seagulls trying to snatch stuff from other other visitors!


----------



## pawl (28 Apr 2020)

Slioch said:


> Don't go. It's a dangerous place. You will die.




Has Dracula been seen in the area.


----------



## Venod (28 Apr 2020)

Slioch said:


> Don't go. It's a dangerous place. You will die.




I have thought I had died on more than one occasion after visiting too many of Whitby's pubs .


----------



## taximan (29 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> You are _so _right!
> 
> I went to Whitby as a young man, in my 20s. I walked up the hill to take a look at its famous abbey and immediately started to sense a malevolent force acting upon me. Within minutes I was overpowered by fatigue and collapsed near a dry stone wall. I remained there motionless for hours, drifting in and out of consciousness. When I finally started to recover I discovered that I had aged nearly 40 years in just one afternoon. And evil locals had erected a sign to taunt me: "_*I am very old and crumbly*_"... The swines! Stay safe! Stay home!
> 
> View attachment 518559




That what I usually look like after a session at my local


----------



## rogerzilla (30 Apr 2020)

The 21st century hasn't quite reached one gift shop there


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jun 2020)

Whitby's a wonderful place, if we could, I'd happily live there 
(employment allowing)

Two friends of mine (sisters) organise one of the Goth Weekend festivities/parties/concerts


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Feb 2021)

MartinQ said:


> Only when the damned seagulls steal your chips.


----------



## pawl (1 Feb 2021)

MartinQ said:


> Sensible advice from the RNLI who are probably sick of people doing stupid things and getting called out.
> 
> No watch out for vampires warning though (or seagulls eating your chips). Major omissions.





The last time I went to Whitby I took several sharpened wooden stakes A supply of garlic and a cross round my neck


----------



## taximan (2 Feb 2021)

I recall one evening some years ago I had a young couple in my taxi and as often happened in Whitby, the conversation got around to the Count (Dracula).I couldn't resist a wind up and casually mentioned that the hotel they were staying at was once the residence of 'Lucy' one of the Counts victims. Before too long I had the young lady believing that not only were they staying in the same house as Lucy, they were also occupying the same room. After that she refused to go into the building until I had taken them back to the restaurant where they begged some for Garlic. I have often wondered since if I spoiled someone's honeymoon.


----------



## MartinQ (2 Feb 2021)

taximan said:


> I recall one evening some years ago I had a young couple in my taxi and as often happened in Whitby, the conversation got around to the Count (Dracula).I couldn't resist a wind up and casually mentioned that the hotel they were staying at was once the residence of 'Lucy' one of the Counts victims. Before too long I had the young lady believing that not only were they staying in the same house as Lucy, they were also occupying the same room. After that she refused to go into the building until I had taken them back to the restaurant where they begged some for Garlic. I have often wondered since if I spoiled someone's honeymoon.



Well that's one way to extend the journey and bump up the fare.


----------

